# Map! Forest Keep Available Now!



## J.L. Duncan (May 23, 2017)

*Map! Forest Keep*
 Map! Products are in full color, providing a visual location for the Referee (DM/GM) to populate and for the player characters to discover. This product contains a master PDF (preview), four print friendly versions at 300 DPI and four identical versions for the digital tabletop at in 100 DPI. The 100 DPI digital tabletop versions include a single unit of measurement near the center of the page, one for hex and one for graph. For closer look, check out the PDF preview.
 This Download Contains:


Map! Forest Keep PDF (preview)
Print Friendly, Zip File PNG (300 DPI)
 Four Versions: clean, graph, hexagon, & labeled
Digital Friendly, Zip File PNG (100 DPI)
 Four Versions: clean, graph, hexagon, & labeled
My appreciation. Please take the time rate, review and comment. Also, what sort of Map! products would you like to see in the future? I welcome your ideas.
Note: Hexagon and graph measurements are at 5ft per side. This product is not for use in commercial products


----------



## J.L. Duncan (May 24, 2017)

I've done two things...

1) I will provide a free PDF version for anyone who has a blog and an interest in giving the product a fair review.
2) I've reduced Map! Tower Ruin to a Pay What You Want title. Or in other words free.

If you have interest submit your blog to me via PM

Thanks-


----------



## J.L. Duncan (Jun 1, 2017)

Last Day for Map! Tower Ruin as a PWYW (free), stop in and pick it up!


----------



## ddaley (Jun 1, 2017)

I'll check this out.  You should think about adding descriptions of the buildings and NPCs.  You probably already have ideas about those and people can use those descriptions or not... but, always nice to have.

UPDATE: When I say descriptions of NPCs, I am just talking about flavor text.  I don't mean that you should try to create system specific stats.  But, flavor text along with your maps would be quite helpful.  I am always looking for things like this that I can throw into my adventures.  A small settlement with flavor text is always good to have ready.


----------



## J.L. Duncan (Jun 1, 2017)

ddaley said:


> I'll check this out.  You should think about adding descriptions of the buildings and NPCs.  You probably already have ideas about those and people can use those descriptions or not... but, always nice to have.
> 
> UPDATE: When I say descriptions of NPCs, I am just talking about flavor text.  I don't mean that you should try to create system specific stats.  But, flavor text along with your maps would be quite helpful.  I am always looking for things like this that I can throw into my adventures.  A small settlement with flavor text is always good to have ready.




I've been thinking of doing this and your not the first to ask. Originally, this one was a small commission for a private game. I just haven't decided (and I've been very busy/time crunch) how to do it. Admittedly, most of the reason I haven't, is more to do that I keep pushing a small adventure (that I'm looking to self publish) to the side as it is... and I've just starting writing reviews here on EN World and write stuff for Trailseeker as well as write reviews and small game articles for Knights of the Dinner Table... And maintain a blog! (I'm all over the place!)  

Thank you for your ideas ddaley. I hope you enjoy the product, and please don't forget to rate/comment on the page. Anything else? Just ask!

Take care,

Jeff


----------

